# Why don't passengers tip?



## pipedreamz76 (Sep 1, 2019)

I drove for Yellow Cab for 12 years. Even though people would complain about a $50 fare they would still tip minimum of 10%. Now with uber, rides are 1/3 of the price of a cab and yet people rarely tip at all now. I know when I'm getting a better deal, I generally tip more not less or nothing. Cheap people I tell ya.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You don't go to McDonald's and tip the crew member, do you? That's how pax see rideshare. Cheap, quick and convenient.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

pipedreamz76 said:


> rides are 1/3 of the price of a cab


Do not confuse what you receive from F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* with what the customer pays. In my market, the short to mediocre trips cost the customer almost as much as a cab, if not more. Due to City taxes and the Airport tax, an Uber/Lyft ride from Capitol Hill west to Georgetown to National Airport is the same as or more than a cab. I keep a sign in my cab for when i nap in front of office buildings. It reads that I will meet or beat any Uber/Lyft "upfront pricing" quote to National Airport. I do exclude Pool/Shared and coupons. On a mild surge, the Uber/Lyft ride costs more.

If the surge factor hits 1,5-1,7, it is the same as a cab on even the long trips.

The no tip comes from several sources:

T. Kalanick, Uber's founder, seems to have something against tipping. When he launched UberX, he advertised it as "tipping not necessary" or "tip included". He got sued over the latter, but kept up with the former for some time. People bought into it so it persists.

You have all of these people using TNCs who never used a cab. They just do not k now about tipping.

The customer must tip you when he rates you. Most customers do not bother even to rate.

These people are just plain cheap.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

pipedreamz76 said:


> I drove for Yellow Cab for 12 years. Now with uber, rides are 1/3 of the price of a cab and yet people rarely tip at all now.


You went from being a cab driver, to an Uber driver?......
Ever thought of setting higher goals for yourself, instead of lower goals?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> T. Kalanick, Uber's founder, seems to have something against tipping. When he launched UberX, he advertised it as "tipping not necessary" or "tip included". He got sued over the latter, but kept up with the former for some time. People bought into it so it persists.


IMO it was part of a larger original effort to uproot things that were viewed as negative practices of the pre existing taxi industry. I think tipping was seen as antithetical to the new model for numerous reasons. Chiefly, because it encouraged favouring groups or classes that tended to tip. And maybe because it was just less culturally en vogue with the younger generation.

The lawsuits caused a shift from anti tipping (i.e, tips included) to a neutral stance (i.e, tipping is okay). Later, they shifted to tipping being mildly encouraged, although still clearly defined as optional.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I always go back to the restaurant analogy. It was always a known fact that waitresses got less than minimum wage and it was messed up not to tip. If a customer returns to a restaurant that is a known non tipper, I guarantee that the staff is messing with their food ?. 

With rideshare we dont get an hourly wage and pay for all expenses. I take it even more personally . Today I was explaining to a pax why U/L no longer put the business name, so drivers won’t cancel on the Walmart and grocery store pick ups. She asked why? I told her straight up that pax abuse the service and don’t tip. 

I also told her that short rides under 3 miles (like hers) only pay us $3 and we can’t survive on that . I went on to say a gallon of gas here costs close to 4 dollars . Did she tip me after ? NOPE ??


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If pax has been picked up in a Tahoe?before, what do you think goes through pax’s mind?
Most pax live paycheck to paycheck . 
If a pizza delivery guy comes in a TSLA,what goes in your mind ?tip the tsla guy?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They don't tip, they're getting cooked by Uber and Lyft already.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Probably because back in the day uber thought it was cute to spread the word that no tips needed ??? ...


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey, Hell needs some fresh new souls


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

It’s because Ashton Kutcher told them all not to on live tv. ?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

pipedreamz76 said:


> I drove for Yellow Cab for 12 years. Even though people would complain about a $50 fare they would still tip minimum of 10%. Now with uber, rides are 1/3 of the price of a cab and yet people rarely tip at all now. I know when I'm getting a better deal, I generally tip more not less or nothing. Cheap people I tell ya.


Why is the earth not not not flat?

Peoples expectations have changed 
They expect rock bottom pricing and tip not necessary


----------



## pipedreamz76 (Sep 1, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You went from being a cab driver, to an Uber driver?......
> Ever thought of setting higher goals for yourself, instead of lower goals?


Don't confuse my switching to uber as not having higher goals. I also passed my real estate exam last week. Since I do deal with 3X as many people per day with uber, will be great networking tool for real estate


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

pipedreamz76 said:


> Don't confuse my switching to uber as not having higher goals. I also passed my real estate exam last week. Since I do deal with 3X as many people per day with uber, will be great networking tool for real estate


Don't take it so personal brah


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

pipedreamz76 said:


> I drove for Yellow Cab for 12 years. Even though people would complain about a $50 fare they would still tip minimum of 10%. Now with uber, rides are 1/3 of the price of a cab and yet people rarely tip at all now. I know when I'm getting a better deal, I generally tip more not less or nothing. Cheap people I tell ya.


improper upbringing & uber lied for like 5 years about them being included plus poor people poor not stupid x pool tiers tip less than 10% of time in my experience xl, select, black im tipped 40% of time on $90+ rides

tldr
dont accept x or pool or riders rated lower than 4.8



pipedreamz76 said:


> Don't confuse my switching to uber as not having higher goals. I also passed my real estate exam last week. Since I do deal with 3X as many people per day with uber, will be great networking tool for real estate


 hope your xl select black? x & pool riders cant even afford cars or scooters they wont be buying a home anytime soon they dont even have friends or family to bum rides on for $5-10


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

pipedreamz76 said:


> Why don't passengers tip?


Probably because you don't ask them to.

Pax need to be told about your dying wife, mother, daughter, or son and they need to be educated about your mission to complete college and find a cure for kittens with cancer.

I live in a totally, and I mean totally, non tipping country and I expect, and work for and receive tips every day. Some are monetary, some aren't. :smiles:

.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's entirely because of TKS "tip is included" BS.

I have a 90% tip ratio on the cab Companies in house taxi app, and a 5-10% tip ratio on uberTaxi.

There it is...

Because "uber" is involved it lowers the tip ratio by 3/4


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

pipedreamz76 said:


> Don't confuse my switching to uber as not having higher goals. I also passed my real estate exam last week. Since I do deal with 3X as many people per day with uber, will be great networking tool for real estate


Oh yeah.....
because all those non-tipping pax who are too poor to afford car-ownership are in a perfect position to make real estate purchases.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I always tip not to screw the little guy,tips for servers just allow the owner to pay less $. I use to just call my friend a cheap fk he rarely tipped,I still do. He had some good points. The night clerk in the hood making 10 hr,he got robbed at gun point maybe. Why isn't he tipped. Jobs should be paid enough where a tip is a nice bonus.

I think w a cab especially if they are paying in cash,some just tip out of shame. The fare is 18.90,ok thank you keep the change. With uber the person can not tip and it's not so in their face.



Uber's Guber said:


> Oh yeah.....
> because all those non-tipping pax who are too poor to afford car-ownership are in a perfect position to make real estate purchases.


In a big city you get many people who take uber but still have car.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

pipedreamz76 said:


> I drove for Yellow Cab for 12 years. Even though people would complain about a $50 fare they would still tip minimum of 10%. Now with uber, rides are 1/3 of the price of a cab and yet people rarely tip at all now. I know when I'm getting a better deal, I generally tip more not less or nothing. Cheap people I tell ya.


Because in a cab, you are paying in person, and would more likely have shame for stiffing the driver.

Plus, a good experience is fresh in the pax's mind--they haven't even left the car yet. Driver can actually THANK the pax right then and there. Which makes the pax feel that tip was appreaciated. Thus, more likely to tip the next driver!

In "rideshare" the pax is prompted to tip after he gets out. Sometimes not opening that screen hours or days later. It takes the human element out of it. Pax can stiff the driver without the embarrassment.

Similar to the reason we are more likely to talk smack to someone online, than in person.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Because in a cab, you are paying in person, and would more likely have shame for stiffing the driver.
> 
> Plus, a good experience is fresh in the pax's mind--they haven't even left the car yet. Driver can actually THANK the pax right then and there. Which makes the pax feel that tip was appreaciated. Thus, more likely to tip the next driver!
> 
> ...


That's a good theory but...

I've eliminated all the variables except cab V Ubertaxi

Driving a taxi
Taxi app 
Credit
In person

Still way more likely to tip on the taxi app than on the Ubertaxi in Uber app.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I always go back to the restaurant analogy. It was always a known fact that waitresses got less than minimum wage and it was messed up not to tip. If a customer returns to a restaurant that is a known non tipper, I guarantee that the staff is messing with their food ?.
> 
> With rideshare we dont get an hourly wage and pay for all expenses. I take it even more personally . Today I was explaining to a pax why U/L no longer put the business name, so drivers won't cancel on the Walmart and grocery store pick ups. She asked why? I told her straight up that pax abuse the service and don't tip.
> 
> I also told her that short rides under 3 miles (like hers) only pay us $3 and we can't survive on that . I went on to say a gallon of gas here costs close to 4 dollars . Did she tip me after ? NOPE ??


Customers just want to drive not be lectured



pipedreamz76 said:


> Don't confuse my switching to uber as not having higher goals. I also passed my real estate exam last week. Since I do deal with 3X as many people per day with uber, will be great networking tool for real estate


Yeah, they can't afford a card but I'm sure they can afford a house LOL


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------

